# Man drives  CF truck onto airport runway



## GAP (2 Sep 2010)

Man drives truck onto airport runway
 Staff Writer Posted: 2/09/2010
Article Link

WINNIPEG police have arrested a man after a pickup truck belonging to the Canadian Forces was stolen from 17 Wing and driven onto an active runway at Richardson International Airport early Wednesday morning.

The control tower alerted airport security patrols about the unauthorized vehicle.

It was stopped and the man was taken into custody without incident shortly after 5:15 a.m.

Winnipeg Airports Authority spokeswoman Christine Alongi said the runway was closed for about 20 minutes.

"Nothing was disrupted because there were no incoming or outgoing flights. We're not sure how he entered the air field," she said.

The police major crimes unit is investigating the incident.
end


----------



## Jorkapp (2 Sep 2010)

That explains the ID check at the gate this morning.


----------



## MikeL (2 Sep 2010)

Guy Incognito said:
			
		

> That explains the ID check at the gate this morning.



Hasn't everyone been getting ID'd by the commisionaires there in the past at 17 Wing?


----------



## medaid (2 Sep 2010)

Another reason why we need to have closed bases.

No more Commissionaires at gates and half manned guard shacks. We have a MP force, let's put them to actual use.


----------



## fire_guy686 (2 Sep 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Hasn't everyone been getting ID'd by the commisionaires there in the past at 17 Wing?



The only time I ever see them doing ID checks is during a random check or when the individual doesn't have the 17 Wing sticker in their window.


----------



## Jorkapp (3 Sep 2010)

A small update:



> WINNIPEG - Police have charged a 23-year-old Montreal man who allegedly stole a military truck and drove it onto a runway at Winnipeg's airport on Wednesday morning.
> 
> The security breach, which occurred while a small plane was departing, set off alarm bells across Canada and kick-started a security review by several agencies.
> 
> ...



http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2010/09/03/15233451.html


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Another reason why we need to have closed bases.
> 
> No more Commissionaires at gates and half manned guard shacks. We have a MP force, let's put them to actual use.


I agree with this. I don't mean to flame the Commissionaires, but they aren't very good at what they do. I'm not sure of an actual CFB, but I know that the Vernon Cadet base is really easy to access. You can just drive through and wave and you're on. I had one experience where I was in a vehicle that drove to the gatehouse there and we stopped to get signed in. The man waved us through, and then grudgingly got out of the gatehouse to sign us in after a couple minutes of being stopped there.

Now, I don't like to assume, but I'd guess Commissionaires are pretty much the same across the country, so this is probably the type of security on a CFB.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Now, I don't like to assume,



So don't.

Here in Shangrila, you dont get on the base without a sticker (outside of regular hours you have to show ID as well), and you dont get on the secure side without a pass, that you have to show the comissionaire. Theres no "wave through" to the airfield side.



			
				crooks.a said:
			
		

> but I know that the Vernon Cadet base is really easy to access.



Its a kid's camp. Lots of sensitive activities and multi-million dollar peices of kit to guard there.


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its a kid's camp. Lots of sensitive activities and multi-million dollar peices of kit to guard there.


Yeah, true enough. There isn't as big of a need for security, but I'd figure that a Commissionaire should take their job seriously no matter where they are. They're paid to provide security, and they should work to a continuous standard without considering the circumstances.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Yeah, true enough. There isn't as big of a need for security, but I'd figure that a Commissionaire should take their job seriously no matter where they are. They're paid to provide security, and they should work to a continuous standard without considering the circumstances.



You really have to stop. Don't make assumptions and don't make statements about things you know nothing about.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## DCRabbit (7 Sep 2010)

Hmm.. when I took my father to Petawawa a few weeks ago to see the Armoured Museum (nice place) the gatehouse was abandoned. It looked like it was being used for storage. Deserted. When I was at Borden a few weeks before that, the commissionaire asked to see my driver's license and I had to state my purpose. Both gates there were in use.  I dunno.. I figure Pet would have even higher security than Borden.


----------



## 392 (7 Sep 2010)

DCRabbit said:
			
		

> Hmm.. when I took my father to Petawawa a few weeks ago to see the Armoured Museum (nice place) the gatehouse was abandoned. It looked like it was being used for storage. Deserted. When I was at Borden a few weeks before that, the commissionaire asked to see my driver's license and I had to state my purpose. Both gates there were in use.  I dunno.. I figure Pet would have even higher security than Borden.



The gatehouse is definitely NOT abandoned, or being used for storage. The main gate is manned 24/7, however, sadly, no one checks IDs there anymore. The little guard shacks at the Canex and back gate seem only to manned occasionally, and the storage you saw was more than likely the equipment used for traffic control during ID checks, BASF ex's, etc...


----------



## DCRabbit (7 Sep 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> The gatehouse is definitely NOT abandoned, or being used for storage. The main gate is manned 24/7, however, sadly, no one checks IDs there anymore. The little guard shacks at the Canex and back gate seem only to manned occasionally, and the storage you saw was more than likely the equipment used for traffic control during ID checks, BASF ex's, etc...



 It must be a guardhouse then.. it was the one on Montgomery road. We also went out the one that goes right into Petawawa to get lunch then back in again to shop at the Canex before going home.. and there was also nobody there that I could see. It looked so deserted. I was expecting to have to check in and get a pass or something. But I dunno.. maybe they don't check visitors on Sundays. I could just drive in and go anywhere it seemed.. only security I saw was at the museum. Maybe it's all electronic surveillance.


----------



## 392 (7 Sep 2010)

All the gates are monitored 24/7....


----------



## stealthylizard (8 Sep 2010)

I have never been stopped once at the Edmonton Base either, I don't even think they have anyone inside the booths anymore.  Wainwright was hit and miss.  Most secure base I have been on so far was CFLRS in St. Jean.


----------



## MP 811 (8 Sep 2010)

really?............I guess St Jean is hit and miss too.  I walked right into the Mega, over to the bank machine and into the canex without so much as anyone saying boo to me.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Sep 2010)

The most secure base I have seen is CFB Long Point in Montreal, Its got multiple layers of barb wire fencing around it, cameras covering the entire base, all walking access points require proxy cards, you have to show ID whenever you enter the base, the guardhouses are all manned and there are usually MP's parked right outside them.  You actually can't even get into most parts of the base without some sort of special authorization.

(Removed so I don't give anyone any ideas)

I can only hope we  don't ever have some disgruntled soldiers decide to take matters into their own hands, like this guy did in the States http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msPrOIAVUZo

Imagine a LAV rolling through downtown Fredericton crushing cars at free will


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Sep 2010)

Stymiest said:
			
		

> As for other CF bases, the fact that I can drive into a base, park my vehicle and walk right into an area with LAV's parked everywhere, (some of which are probably not even locked and even if they were a simple pair of bolt cutters would do the trick) and take the vehicle for a joy ride if I desire speaks volumes of the level of security or lack thereof on certain CF bases.



Shhhhhhhh  :-X


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2010)

All due to a "Weak kneed" federal government who bow down to the crys of every little fringe element that is more vocal than the silent majority.  The "Open Base Policy" came about because a very vocal minority were loudly protesting to their members of parliament (NO capitalization required as they are not real MEN/WOMEN/People with "balls") about their "rights" as tax payers to enter any Government and Military facility to see where their Tax Dollars are being spent.  This at the same time as Defence Budget cuts, and the cutting back on hiring Commissionaires to man the Gates.  Then again, how many Government buildings have open access to the public at all levels?   Makes you wonder what Canadians really think "Security" really is.  I know, the majority of Canadians have absolutely NO concept of what "Security" is.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Sep 2010)

Its really funny George you drive down to the States, and the security on their bases is astounding, I do think they are a little over-zealous at times but you can't hack them for doing a good job securing their bases.  As for other NATO countries, France was the exact same.  I had the opportunity to fly into France on a Canadian government jet for the 60th Anniversary of D-Day and we landed at a French air force base outside Evreux.  The security at that base in comparison to our own was astounding.  I know it was probably elevated due to the fact that dignitaries were arriving there; even still, I imagine it was maintained at a very high level at all times.  When we stepped off the plane we were greeted by armed soldiers, this shocked me in comparison to what we are used to seeing in Canada, not only that but there were soldiers armed to the teeth everywhere, it provided a real show of force.  

In fact it was a common sight in France to see gendarmes armed with FAMAS assault rifles patrolling the streets of France while I was there.  It makes me laugh when I think of the huge uproar that was created over providing RCMP officers with MP5's on Parliament Hill.

Apollo Diomedes, I know its probably not the best thing to say but maybe some one on here will actually read about this and do something about it.  So many things strike me as funny, I mean we do a pretty good job in terms of securing personal weapons yet I can walk onto a base and with little effort hope into a million dollar war machine: Does this make any sense?

On the note of comissionaires, I think a lot of them do a fairly decent job given the amount of resources they have to work with.  A fair number of them are ex-military and see the importance of security.  With that being said; they are not police officers, they are unarmed and realistically if something were to happen the most they can do is call the MPs/RCMP/other local police force to come deal with the situation.


----------



## gun runner (12 Sep 2010)

Can anyone really understand the uproar the taxpayers would have seeing armed security patrolling our bases and stations that are supposed to be 'transparent'? The shouts to parliament for an explanation for this will be loud and long. Afterall we are supposed to let them see their dollars at work..no? It would be an insult to the allmighty taxpayer to say "I am sorry Mr./Mrs. Taxpayer, but due to the current state of WAR our country is at, and the need for OPSEC, we cannot allow you into this MILITARY establishment for a self guided sight seeing tour,have a nice day. My two cents. Ubique


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

gun runner said:
			
		

> Can anyone really understand the uproar the taxpayers would have seeing armed security patrolling our bases and stations that are supposed to be 'transparent'? The shouts to parliament for an explanation for this will be loud and long. Afterall we are supposed to let them see their dollars at work..no? It would be an insult to the allmighty taxpayer to say "I am sorry Mr./Mrs. Taxpayer, but due to the current state of WAR our country is at, and the need for OPSEC, we cannot allow you into this MILITARY establishment for a self guided sight seeing tour,have a nice day. My two cents. Ubique



When i went to Holland in 2008 for the RNLAF open house, the show organizers explained that there was no entrance fee as the Dutch taxpayers had paid for all the jets and the base and that one day each year, the RNLAF held an open day so that they could come and see what their tax money was doing. The rest of the time, the bases are restricted and guarded by armed military members.

Holland is even more pinko-peace nut than we are..........


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Sep 2010)

I think our security is wrong.  IMO, everyone should be screened at the main gate(s), and only miliary personnel and families should have access.  Invited guest with an approved request.  Once on the base, you'd have access pretty much everywhere.


----------



## SprCForr (12 Sep 2010)

The MQ's need to be separated from the base proper. 

The idea of having to submit a request for approval so someone can drop in for coffee or your kids birthday party is absurd.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

Or at least have less strict standards for the MQs. I know I don't want civvies wandering around the PMQs if they don't live there, unless they can state without hesitation the name and rank and address of the person they're going to visit. No ID check unless the MPs stop you.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Or at least have less strict standards for the MQs. I know I don't want civvies wandering around the PMQs if they don't live there, unless they can state without hesitation the name and rank and address of the person they're going to visit. No ID check unless the MPs stop you.



For the most part, PMQs have been "outside" the Base and openly accessible by the public, even at the height of the Cold War in Europe.  

There are regulations in place to prevent incursions by "door to door" salesmen and solicitation.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> The MQ's need to be separated from the base proper.



They are.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They are.



In most cases.  On Radar Stations, that distinction was blurred.....but there aren't many, if any, left.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In most cases.  On Radar Stations, that distinction was blurred.



Name one still in use where thats the case.


----------



## belka (12 Sep 2010)

On a certain base all you need to do flash a pack of cigarettes that's the same color of the actual pass and you have access to the entire flightline, as in this case.

I guess having armed guards protecting national assets is too expensive and not worth it. All it takes is one loonie toon with some explosives and boom, there goes a hangar or two. Good thing we live in Canada where terrorism doesn't happen.....


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Name one still in use where thats the case.



Knew you were going to ask that when I hit "POST" so I did an edit.....but not quick enough.    ;D


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

Petawawa : PMQs outside the gates
Gagetown : PMQs outside the gates
Edmonton : PMQs outside the gates
Comox : PMQs outside the gates
Greenwood : PMQs outside the gates
Winnipeg : PMQs outside the gates
Valcartier : PMQs outside the gates
Cold lake : PMQs outside the gates
Esquimalt : PMQs outside the gates
Halifax : PMQs outside the gates
Trenton : PMQs outside the gates
......


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> The idea of having to submit a request for approval so someone can drop in for coffee or your kids birthday party is absurd.



US Military housing on all bases that i have been to was within the confines of the actual base.


----------



## Alea (12 Sep 2010)

belka said:
			
		

> Good thing we live in Canada where terrorism doesn't happen.....



Really?!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96207.0.html

Alea


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2010)

belka said:
			
		

> On a certain base all you need to do flash a pack of cigarettes that's the same color of the actual pass and you have access to the entire flightline, as in this case.
> 
> I guess having armed guards protecting national assets is too expensive and not worth it. All it takes is one loonie toon with some explosives and boom, there goes a hangar or two. Good thing we live in Canada where terrorism doesn't happen.....



 :  Many on this site have served in places where we have had to have "real" security.  Problem is that here in Canada people are lax, including many who wear the uniform.   Would a bomb or two at some Base/Station/Installation or even office sound the alarm bells?  It hasn't yet.  Only last month or so, a CFRC in Trois Rivieres was bombed.  Any heightened Security?  Beuller?


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Sep 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Really?!
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96207.0.html
> 
> Alea



Ummmmmm I think that was sarcasm :


----------



## Gramps (12 Sep 2010)

PMQs in Borden are on the base.


----------



## SprCForr (12 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Name one still in use where thats the case.



Easy.

Wainwright.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Easy.
> 
> Wainwright.



Is Wainwright a radar station ?

Thats what me and GW were talking about in that Quote.


----------



## SprCForr (12 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They are.



They aren't. CFB Wainwright. Either is Dundurn IIRC.

Better?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> They aren't. CFB Wainwright. Either is Dundurn IIRC.
> 
> Better?



You are right. With Borden, thats 3 bases. An overwhelming majority of PMQs are located off-base. Better ?




			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Petawawa : PMQs outside the gates
> Gagetown : PMQs outside the gates
> Edmonton : PMQs outside the gates
> Comox : PMQs outside the gates
> ...



IIRC, the Qs in Bagotville and Montreal are not within base gates. Moose Jaw PMQ's aren't either IIRC. I don't know about Shilo's as i have never been there.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Sep 2010)

The Shilo PMQs are inside the base. Just a reminder that many if not most members live off base.

And if you are ready to become paranoid, there was a flap during the 1970 FLQ crisis when somebody claiming to be FLQ warned that attacks on the Valcartier married pass were imminent.


----------



## SprCForr (12 Sep 2010)

I stand corrected, I should have used the qualifier "on some" in my original post. Moving on...

Should base security concerns be addressed in the manner put out by SSMax? If it were base proper and not the patch, I'd agree. However, applying it to the patch is extreme. Puckchasers comment brings to mind the signs I'd see at the entrance to the Chwk MQ's about being a Defense Establishment, open to search etc etc. Has it changed? Is this not the case anymore?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2010)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> applying it to the patch is extreme.



Hardly. The PMQs are a defence establishment and our personel are no less at risk in the PMQs than they are in their workplace. Physicaly restricting access to military housing would be in keeping with what our largest ally does. It is not because it is inconvenient that we should be lax about security.

One well placed bomb at an MFRC or a shooting rampage in the PMQ streets and you would be signing a different tune.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Sep 2010)

Don't even have to go that far, drive around the base a few times and notice which cars are missing from driveways and start breaking into houses.


----------



## SprCForr (13 Sep 2010)

Submitting a list of little Sally's birthday guests for approval isn't addressing security in any meaningful way, it's theatre like body searching your 95 yr old Grandma flying out from Regina at Christmas. For that matter having the CofC checking ID at a PMQ gate and questioning those who aren't on "the list" won't stop a determined attacker either. 

IMO an increased presence of the MP's, reporting of suspicious activities by families, enforcement of current regulations, passive electronic surveillance and reduction of cover and overgrowth would be far more effective. The "tune" I'm singing is do it right and with some _thought_ and minimal jerking of knee's.


----------



## 2137Cadet (13 Sep 2010)

I think the bases should be closed off to Canadian forces and only open on special circumstances.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2010)

2137Cadet said:
			
		

> I think the bases should be closed off to Canadian forces and only open on special circumstances.



Is this your professional opinion, based on experience?


----------



## 2137Cadet (13 Sep 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Is this your professional opinion, based on experience?



My opinion.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Sep 2010)

2137Cadet said:
			
		

> I think the bases should be closed off to Canadian forces and only open on special circumstances.




Please, please, please, cadet: think before you post. You want our CF bases *closed to* the CF? In what "special circumstances" might military members go on to their bases?

Take a break, lad; read, think then post.


----------



## 2137Cadet (13 Sep 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Please, please, please, cadet: think before you post. You want our CF bases *closed to* the CF? In what "special circumstances" might military members go on to their bases?
> 
> Take a break, lad; read, think then post.



Sorry about that, I'll read before I post. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Sep 2010)

Traffic getting on to CFB Petawawa is insane enough as it is, I can't imagine having to go through security.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Sep 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Really?!
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96207.0.html
> 
> Alea



Sarcasim fail.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> Sarcasim fail.



Spelling fail?


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Spelling fail?



Sarcasm win!   ;D


----------



## NSDreamer (15 Sep 2010)

Hrm base security I've never found very tight except at Stadacona, particularly when her Majesty was there ( I couldn't go ten feet without encountering armed MP's) Everytime I've been to Stad I've had my ID checked. That being said, I only had it happen once in a month of Camp Aldershot and never at Wainwright, hell cabs fly in and out of there without even stopping ( though my cabby did get a ticket from a zealous MP for not signaling when turning right into a dead end heh. 

 I'd have to say, and yes in my opinion, that security is lax. That being said, I've never personally heard of any problems with that minus the above story.


----------



## 2010newbie (15 Sep 2010)

I went to the US base in Weisbaden, Germany for a job fair when we were trying to hire some English speakers in the area a couple years ago. I had to submit my passport a week beforehand and they were x-raying vehicles at the gate using a mobile scanner. In town there are a few apartment buildings for the military right near the town centre and they are surrounded by barbed wire fences and have security at the gates 24/7.

I went to an Italian air force base in June and I was greeted by multiple armed men that spoke to me through the 12 foot high iron gate. There was lots of razor wire and signs indicating bad things would happen if you got over the fence.....

I was shocked when I went to Trenton and I could just drive around the base without anyone asking me a thing.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Sep 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I went to the US base in Weisbaden, Germany for a job fair when we were trying to hire some English speakers in the area a couple years ago. I had to submit my passport a week beforehand and they were x-raying vehicles at the gate using a mobile scanner. In town there are a few apartment buildings for the military right near the town centre and they are surrounded by barbed wire fences and have security at the gates 24/7.
> 
> I went to an Italian air force base in June and I was greeted by multiple armed men that spoke to me through the 12 foot high iron gate. There was lots of razor wire and signs indicating bad things would happen if you got over the fence.....
> 
> I was shocked when I went to Trenton and I could just drive around the base without anyone asking me a thing.



You'll find Europeans do this because of the terrorist threats during the 70's. Badder Meinhoff, the Red Brigades, Carlos the Jackal and others had the Europeans take security very seriously.


----------



## GAP (5 Jan 2011)

Driver on airport runaway not criminally responsible
By: Mike McIntyre 01/5/2011
Article Link

WINNIPEG — A Montreal man has been found not criminally responsible for stealing a military truck and driving it onto the runway of Winnipeg’s airport.

Michael Doss, 23, was suffering from a "major mental illness" at the time of the September 2010 incident, court heard Wednesday.

Both Crown and defence lawyers agreed with the finding of a psychiatrist who said Doss "could not have appreciated the differences between right and wrong."

Doss has been in custody since his arrest undergoing treatment in the forensic unit of the Health Sciences Centre. His case will now be put in the hands of the provincial Review Board, who must determine if and when Doss is fit to be returned to the community. He will likely be housed at the Selkirk Mental Health unit until such a finding is made.

According to police, Doss somehow entered a restricted area on the Canadian Forces Base and found a Ford F150 registered to the Department of National Defence. The vehicle was parked on the apron of a runway.

A spokeswoman for the Winnipeg Airports Authority said Doss breached a fence around the James Armstrong Richardson International Airport shortly after 5 a.m. As the truck was headed towards the runway, a Beechcraft King Aircraft carrying cargo and three passengers was departing.

The plane completed its take-off without incident while the stolen truck continued to drive along the runway, behind the departed plane.

Doss was quickly stopped by airport security and Winnipeg police. There were no injuries.

Doss was charged with theft over $5,000, damaging or interfering with navigation facility and mischief endangering life.

The unusual incident led to a review of security measures.
end


----------



## gun runner (6 Jan 2011)

Review of security measures...I should hope so! Both on the Richardson side of the runway, and on 17 Wing. Who in their right mind leaves the keys in a truck on base? They are to be returned to the pool key press when not in use, correct? Or was the truck running unattended? Either way, this nutbar figured out how to get into 17 Wing undetected, steal the truck and get onto the apron at the Richardson airport, and joyride on the runway for a bit before someone in the control tower had seen him there. I think that there are more than a few questions to answer, on both sides of the runway. My :2c:


----------



## smale436 (7 Jan 2011)

Pool key press. Hmmm. In my location many of our AMSE vehicles such as mules and gators do not have keys needed to start them. And in the summer we leave them outside where anyone could take them for a ride. But they would be caught pretty quick when the tower does sees them and receives no reply on their radio request. Hell the planes often get left outside on the line when the weather is good! Granted it is much harder to get on the GRA here. I thought while living in Winnipeg that the window sticker was convenient. My civy mom would take the car to pick up my father from work. But now in retrospect you realize that it is a very poor method for that very reason. Unless you go through the day they do random id checks, anyone driving a stickered car can get through. Here anyone can get "on the base" to access the Canex, the gym, the Bleachers, the MFRC, etc and many of those are utilized by civilians. But to gain entry to the GRA you need a pass done at the MP's after your security clearance goes through. That's why you only see young kids (who don't get id'd obviously) around the hangar and not the wives. ;D (They cannot get through. You see a lot of their spouses get dropped off at the GRA and walk to work from there) 

   As far as visitors here, to get my father a hangar tour I had to fill out a form, have it signed by the CO, take it to the MP's a week in advance, and then pick up the visitor pass the day we were going through and return it afterward. The pass dictated that he was not to be unescorted anywhere. Incidentally when I was a delivery driver for a pharmacy and had to drop products off at the 17 Wing BHosp, I had to get out and go in the mp shack, show id, get the pass, and drop the pass off on the way out. It took longer to do that than it took me to take care of my business at the BHosp. Security seemed to be taken seriously at that time at least.


----------

